# Tell us your DREAM RAT!



## Laisper (Mar 31, 2012)

What color is your dream rat? Any specific markings, or maybe an extra cuddly disposition? Please do share!As for me in particular, I dream of having an adorable mamma's boy Siamese Dumbo. Just look at that face!


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

I'd like it if my rats were smart enough to find their way through mazes and learn how to push buttons on a machine to make food come out or something. But so far they haven't even learned that the big giant hand that reaches into their cage does not belong to a big evil monster that's going to eat them.


----------



## Laisper (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha! Awwww <3.


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, Camarattery has such cute rats! That one is super cute!! I really want a velveteen or rex rat. I wanted dwarfs for a while, but i kinda like big rats...u know, more to cuddle! One time, before I had rats, I saw these two at a pet expo that were HUGE dumbo hairless rats. They were like the size of rabbits! That would be awesome! Which reminds me of those Pouched Rats. I would love one, but only if they are sweet and as smart as my little ones.


----------



## Laisper (Mar 31, 2012)

I love big cuddly bears-for-rats! Too cute !


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd love to have a couple rats like these^^^ They look like they'd just be so superawesomemegasquishy. ;]


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

I was planning out when I would buy another rat (as Captain is getting up there and I wanted to plan ahead) I decided that I want to do it right and go through a proper breeder. So I went on to The Evergreen Rattery site (They are based out of Nanaimo and therefore are only a ferry ride away) anyway, they have the most gorgeous Russian blues. I don't know what they do with their rats but their fur absolutely glistens! So Beautiful! http://www.evergreenrattery.com/


----------



## Dumbo_Lover1695 (Mar 20, 2012)

moongate said:


> I was planning out when I would buy another rat (as Captain is getting up there and I wanted to plan ahead) I decided that I want to do it right and go through a proper breeder. So I went on to The Evergreen Rattery site (They are based out of Nanaimo and therefore are only a ferry ride away) anyway, they have the most gorgeous Russian blues. I don't know what they do with their rats but their fur absolutely glistens! So Beautiful! http://www.evergreenrattery.com/


I just looked at the website and their rats are absolutely gorgeous! I love their coloring, especially the Russian Silvers.


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

No, seriously, how do they get their rat's fur to do that? I'm in love!!


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

I've always wanted a roan/husky!! I just think they look so squishy cute!


----------



## Laisper (Mar 31, 2012)

The blues in that link are sooooo cute!


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

I really love the rex coat. My dream pair of ratties would have to be a dumbo rex of a darker color (agouti or black), and a blue. Any shade of blue. But I would want them on the bigger side and pretty laid back and cuddly. My mom wants me to get a dumbo so bad! She's not big on rats, but for some reason dumbos make her melt.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I love my rats now. The perfect balance of sweetness and sassiness. Buuutttt...... My absolute dream rat is a female Siamese that loves to play and run, but also cuddles with me as often as wanted!


----------



## Laisper (Mar 31, 2012)

Ruma said:


> I really love the rex coat. My dream pair of ratties would have to be a dumbo rex of a darker color (agouti or black), and a blue. Any shade of blue. But I would want them on the bigger side and pretty laid back and cuddly. My mom wants me to get a dumbo so bad! She's not big on rats, but for some reason dumbos make her melt.


Gotta love those cute, curly rat coats!


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah! I have never even seen a rex rat in person. I would LOVE to pet one! They look so cute and fluffy  Honestly, though, although i love seeing all kinds of cool looking rats, Ichiban, my oldest and biggest boy is really my dream rat. He wouldn't win any beauty contests...he is a rusty agouti, with a toe that was once badly injured as a baby, and when i got him, it was in the process of healing (in the wrong direction...yes, the middle finger. It looks like he is flipping you off!). However, he is squishy and so cuddly, and he won me over by kissing me when i made little smoochy noises at him. When i come to the cage, he immediately gets to excited to be picked up, and is the very best big brother to all of our foster rats. I have never seen him even get grumpy when the babies play on him while he is sleeping, or try to steal his treats. I could write a whole book on his awesome-ness!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Rat lover said:


> I love my rats now. The perfect balance of sweetness and sassiness. Buuutttt...... My absolute dream rat is a female Siamese that loves to play and run, but also cuddles with me as often as wanted!


hey, this sounds almost exactly like my siamese Koko! She doesn't cuddle as much as I want, but she does sometimes, and is also very playful and active.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I would love a husky roan like Basil, but with a rex coat and dumbo ears...I would die of the cute.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

My dream isn't too big. I just want a Siamese female or male (preferably neutered) that cuddles.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I already have my two dream rats, you can see them in my avatar ;D!


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

My dream rat is a chubby male that likes to cuddle. (But then again both of my boys fill that in just fine  )


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

My two youngest are black berkshire rexes. Any fur/whiskers on them are curly. It's like someone tried giving them a home perm. And I wouldn't have them any other way.


----------



## gourdrats (Mar 9, 2012)

I jus love my two rats & lol, silly as it is, I think all rats are my dream rat, lol! I wish I could have loads of rats haha..but oneday, it's my dream to have have a free-ranging Gambian pouched rat <3 s/he'll be a big challenge but I'll be up for it by then  .. plus they have mega long lifespans!


----------

